

FundersClub (YC S12) advances online investing with first closed fund - borisms
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/17/fundersclub-advances-online-investing-to-next-level-with-first-closed-fund/

======
rdl
This seems really interesting for the future. This, angellist, clerky, and the
great books and blogs are a big deal.

------
Mystalic
Congrats to Alex, Boris and the team! You guys are disrupting venture capital
in a way that's been needed for years.

#Dominate

